# Holyoke MA Informal Swap Info Request



## Krakatoa (Jul 13, 2020)

Last summer a gentleman I ran into at a show mentioned that there was an informal swap meet I think in Holyoke or Chicopee Mass behind a Spanish club. I have no other details and was wondering if anybody knew about this scene it sounds like a word of mouth kind of thing.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## lgrinnings (Jul 13, 2020)

Following...


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2020)

Let me know. I'l go!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 17, 2020)

Holyoke and Chicopee are the next town over for me so I'll be there it it happens. Any other information?


----------



## Barto (Jul 17, 2020)

Hell yes I would go


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm interested.


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

GREAT NEWS !!!! Conn / Dudley Swap meet will happen SOON !!! | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

Just got the word that the Conn bicycle swap ( Dudley MA) swap meet will happen in August !!!! An official notice will be posted soon. But it looks like it will be on Sunday, August 16th!    Who's going?   See you there !!!!




					thecabe.com


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2020)

I would be interested also. Not too far from me.


----------

